# US General 387 indicator holder



## Susquatch (Nov 17, 2021)

Several years ago I watched Joe Piezinski doing some lathe work. He used a magnetic indicator the likes of which I have never seen before. It worked awesome. In particular, I love how they swing in and out of action to a set gauging location. 

I sent Joe a note asking where he got it. He told me that it was a US General 387 but that it was discontinued. He suggested that I watch for one to come up on the internet. One did come up a few tears ago, but I was grossly outbid and lost out. It went for over a thousand. That's just plain ridiculous. 

I later asked Joe to consider making one on a video. He thought there wouldn't be enough interest. 

My question here is: Does anyone here happen to have one of these indicator holders and would they mind posting some photos and dimensions so I can take a shot at making one? 

Better yet, does anyone have one that they want to sell? And no, I won't pay a grand for it but would pay a reasonable sum.


----------



## gerritv (Nov 17, 2021)

Do an image search on Google or Bing. Lots of photos, including one with a scale.

Also you can look for Craftsman 3872 and Erick 64 Magnetic Holder, they are similar.
Or you can just buy one: https://www.penntoolco.com/erick-magna-magnetic-indicator-holder-350-n/
Erick Manga is at https://clmi.us/
Gerrit


----------



## Brent H (Nov 17, 2021)

GENERAL No. 387 MAGNETIC Dial Indicator HOLDER w/ BOX Machinist Toolmakers Tools • $39.50
					

GENERAL NO. 387 MAGNETIC Dial Indicator HOLDER w/ BOX Machinist Toolmakers Tools - $39.50. FOR SALE! Vintage GENERAL No. 387 MAGNETIC HOLDER w/ Original Box in Excellent Conditon Please message me with any questions  302770608538




					picclick.com


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 17, 2021)

HFS (R) Magnetic Base Indicator Back Holder for AGD2 1" Dial Indicator : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific
					

HFS (R) Magnetic Base Indicator Back Holder for AGD2 1" Dial Indicator : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 17, 2021)

Brent H said:


> GENERAL No. 387 MAGNETIC Dial Indicator HOLDER w/ BOX Machinist Toolmakers Tools • $39.50
> 
> 
> GENERAL NO. 387 MAGNETIC Dial Indicator HOLDER w/ BOX Machinist Toolmakers Tools - $39.50. FOR SALE! Vintage GENERAL No. 387 MAGNETIC HOLDER w/ Original Box in Excellent Conditon Please message me with any questions  302770608538
> ...



I can't seem to make this link work. I get a page with some details but no way to buy it (at that price if I could, I would!) It seems like they find what you want to tempt you and then provide links to similar things they want you to buy.

I don't understand why Amazon shows up on the page either. That's been happening on lots of my searches lately. Looks to me like bezos doesn't think he is rich enough yet. Next thing you know, there will be an Amazon link beside my church donation......


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 17, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I can't seem to make this link work. I get a page with some details but no way to buy it (at that price if I could, I would!) It seems like they find what you want to tempt you and then provide links to similar things they want you to buy.
> 
> I don't understand why Amazon shows up on the page either. That's been happening on lots of my searches lately. Looks to me like bezos doesn't think he is rich enough yet. Next thing you know, there will be an Amazon link beside my church donation......



When I browse kijiji, I see adverts for BB, AliExpress, Amazon, Ebay and others.  All stuff I have recently looked at. Something is tracking my browsing habits


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 17, 2021)

gerritv said:


> Do an image search on Google or Bing. Lots of photos, including one with a scale.
> 
> Also you can look for Craftsman 3872 and Erick 64 Magnetic Holder, they are similar.
> Or you can just buy one: https://www.penntoolco.com/erick-magna-magnetic-indicator-holder-350-n/
> ...



I didn't know that Craftsman made a copy. I've added that to all my search engines. 

Not so sure about the Erick 64. Doesn't appear to work the same. I'll try to find more info or maybe a video.

Thanks Gerrit!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 17, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> When I browse kijiji, I see adverts for BB, AliExpress, Amazon, Ebay and others.  All stuff I have recently looked at. Something is tracking my browsing habits



Yup, it's a huge problem in my opinion. "something" also know who I am married to and she gets adds for things I was looking at for her for Xmas! She also sees stuff I want for myself. Then I get those "don't even think about it" we can't afford it.

Not happy!


----------



## gerritv (Nov 17, 2021)

It is m ost likely that Erick Magna is the originator of the device, General made a version after the patent expired? Crafstman is just a relabel from an OEM.
Note that Erick Magna make several styles so best to look at them all before dismissing them.

PicClick is an aggregator site, they leech from real sites. I avoid it like the plague. Bing or Google are much better for searching, esp. when you look/select Images.

Gerrit


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 17, 2021)

gerritv said:


> It is m ost likely that Erick Magna is the originator of the device, General made a version after the patent expired? Crafstman is just a relabel from an OEM.
> Note that Erick Magna make several styles so best to look at them all before dismissing them.
> 
> PicClick is an aggregator site, they leech from real sites. I avoid it like the plague. Bing or Google are much better for searching, esp. when you look/select Images.
> ...



Good info Gerrit. 

I'll take as close a look as possible and won't dismiss them lightly. 

I do see that they have both horizontal and vertical models. 

Maybe someone has done a video showing how they work and hopefully they will do what I'm after.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 17, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> HFS (R) Magnetic Base Indicator Back Holder for AGD2 1" Dial Indicator : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific
> 
> 
> HFS (R) Magnetic Base Indicator Back Holder for AGD2 1" Dial Indicator : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific
> ...



Very cool. Found a complete set with base and indicator on Amazon. If it doesn't work out I can return it.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 18, 2021)

gerritv said:


> It is m ost likely that Erick Magna is the originator of the device, General made a version after the patent expired? Crafstman is just a relabel from an OEM.
> Note that Erick Magna make several styles so best to look at them all before dismissing them.
> 
> PicClick is an aggregator site, they leech from real sites. I avoid it like the plague. Bing or Google are much better for searching, esp. when you look/select Images.
> ...



I had as close a look as I could find on the Erick holders. They look very good and are reasonably affordable. There is a fine horizontal adjustment model and a fine vertical adjustment model. I found a video on the horizontal model. 

What both are missing from the US General 387 is the swing feature that swings the indicator out of the way, and then allows it to return to battery without additional setup. That's what really caught my eye years ago. 

On the US General, you loosen a small thumbscrew, pivot the indicator arm, and tighten the screw. Fine adjustments are made with another thumbscrew. It's the swing feature that I'm after. 

If you watch the video below at approximately 5:50, you can see it in action. 






FWIW, I did end up copying his centering fixture and never looked back. It's way better than anything else I ever used.


----------



## gerritv (Nov 18, 2021)

This behaves like the one Joe is using: https://clmi.us/product/erick-magna-holder-200m/

Gerrit


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 18, 2021)

gerritv said:


> This behaves like the one Joe is using: https://clmi.us/product/erick-magna-holder-200m/
> 
> Gerrit



Yes, I looked at it and figured that is the one I would get if I got one. It just doesn't have the stop for a hard "return to battery" position and uses a friction ball instead. 

But I'm pretty pessimistic about ever finding a US General 387, so maybe I should just quit pouting, buy the Erick, and maybe think about how to create a swing stop for it. 

I am fond of collecting and applying wisdoms to help me deal with the situations that life presents. I think the saying that applies to this situation is "Never let the perfect be the enemy of the good." 

Thanks @gerritv You have been a big help and it's much appreciated.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 18, 2021)

@Susquatch :  Here are some that may appeal to you:









						#ah559  Cullen-Legois MFG Magnetic Base Indicator Model 100B  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for #ah559  Cullen-Legois MFG Magnetic Base Indicator Model 100B at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				












						(2 PCK) Westhoff 400-1 Mighty Mag Bases w/ 45 LBS Pull and 6 Mounting Locations  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (2 PCK) Westhoff 400-1 Mighty Mag Bases w/ 45 LBS Pull and 6 Mounting Locations at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				












						Brown Sharpe 7743 & Federal P6I Magnetic Indicator Base Gage Holder lot#4  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brown Sharpe 7743 & Federal P6I Magnetic Indicator Base Gage Holder lot#4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				












						Magnetic Base 90lb Hold & Test Indicator Set Model 350A-kit  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Magnetic Base 90lb Hold & Test Indicator Set Model 350A-kit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				












						Used Vintage Erick Magna Holder, Magnetic Base Indicator Holder, No Reserve  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Used Vintage Erick Magna Holder, Magnetic Base Indicator Holder, No Reserve at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 18, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Susquatch :  Here are some that may appeal to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your 4th suggestion is what I will probably get except without the indicator. (I do not like digital indicators.) That is the horizontally adjustable Erick holder that @gerritv was suggesting. But I might get the vertical version too and then get to work designing and building something that does both as well as having a return to battery provision. We will see. Just need to find away around those outrageous shipping charges. 

I have several versions of the Mighty Mag holders and a few of the regular magnetic post holders already. It's that return to battery position that has had me all hot and bothered for a few years. Just slap it onto a quick change tool, make a measurement, flip it out of the way without losing calibration, make a cut, flip it into position, make a measurement, flip it back, make a cut, etc etc. I really like that. But it may not work as well as I imagine it in mind so we will see.


----------



## gerritv (Nov 18, 2021)

> t does both as well as having a return to battery provision.


 I just looked at Joe's video again, there is no 'return' position that you keep mentioning. Can you point me to where you see that? The 387 is no different than the Erick Magna one I linked to, except the 387 is crudely made.

Gerrit


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 18, 2021)

gerritv said:


> I just looked at Joe's video again, there is no 'return' position that you keep mentioning. Can you point me to where you see that? The 387 is no different than the Erick Magna one I linked to, except the 387 is crudely made.
> 
> Gerrit



Hmmmm. I could swear I remember seeing that. But I've now looked at a number of photos and videos and I don't see it either. Must have been a brain fart or my imagination at work again. 

So that said, I would really like that feature. So it looks like the Erick holder is the way to go for sure! 

I'm not convinced that the horizontal micro adjust model makes sense though. I hardly ever use that style of indicator or that kind of measurement.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 18, 2021)

Susquatch were you dreaming about what you remembered.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 13, 2021)

Guess what I found? Yup, two old General 387 indicator holders. 










As @gerritv correctly deduced, there is no return to battery. I confess that I am disappointed, but life will go on. 

I have a Noga adjustable on order too.


----------



## gerritv (Dec 13, 2021)

Those look good. Glad that you persisted and succeeded

Gerrit


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 13, 2021)

gerritv said:


> Those look good. Glad that you persisted and succeeded
> 
> Gerrit



It's been years of looking.

Can't wait to get the Noga. Planning to get an Erick too.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 15, 2021)

Two way adjustable Noga arrived today. I can sure see why you guys like it!

Very solid, very easy to adjust. Love the 4-way indicator holder (small&large shaft, dovetail, & lug - See 2nd and third photo below). Longer reach than my other holders too!

Pricy even on sale, but worth it.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 15, 2021)

I just realized another REALLY NICE way of using the dual adjustments...... Put them at 90 degrees to each other and suddenly you have fine adjustment of both x & y axis!

The tip adjustment is also useful for those times when you need a vertical adjustment on a horizontally mounted base!

Ya,.... Very happy "Shade Tree" Machinist here....... LOL!

Didn't have to wait long at all for a chance to call myself that!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 15, 2021)

@Susquatch, congrats the more you use it the better you'll love as you go to holder without hesitation.


----------

